# Layer per JavaScript ansprechen...



## en2k (12. September 2002)

hi,

hab ein problem: ich kann die layer in meinem html-dokument nicht ansprechen. laut selfhtml solls via


```
document.layers[#]. ...
```

oder aber


```
document.meinLayer. ...
```

gehn, wobei der layer mit


```
<div id="meinLayer" style="blabla"> ... </div>
```

eingefügt wird. 


Falls irgendjemand zuuufällig weiß, wie's (richtig) geht, wär's nett, wenn er mir's verraten würde. thx... )

ciao, nino


----------



## Dunsti (12. September 2002)

das Problem ist, daß das verschiedene Browser auch verschieden interpretieren !!!

für IE: document.all.Layername
für Netscape: document.Layername


hope that helpz

Dunsti


----------



## en2k (12. September 2002)

hmm... also entweder ich mach was falsch oder es funktioniert wirklich nicht. ie6 sagt mir jedenfalls, dass "document.all.layers[1]" (so von mir eingegeben) auf einmal "document.all.layers.1" heißt und dass es entweder null oder kein objekt darstellt. :-?


----------



## Dunsti (13. September 2002)

ich glaube, Du *musst* in dem Fall mit den eindeutigen Namen arbeiten. also: document.all.meinLayer

oder probier mal statt dem "id=" noch ein "name=" mit in den DIV-Tag zu setzen:

<DIV ID="meinLayer" NAME="meinLayer" ...>


Dunsti


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (13. September 2002)

yup der name bringts
sonst halt mit document.getElementById arbeiten

und das aus
document.all.layers[1]
das wird:
document.all.layers.1

ist ganz normal
beide schreibweisen sind korrekt wobei die [] halt nur einen punkt ersetzen oder verwendet werden wenn man einen namen in anführungszeichen schreiben muss(oder ein parameter)


----------



## en2k (13. September 2002)

hi,

erstmal danke für die antworten. hab's mittlerweile mal ausprobiert... ie weiß jetzt zumindest, was ich machen will. nur: welches objekt sprech ich dann bitte an? alle eigenschaften/methoden, die ein layer normalerweise unterstützt, kennt er dann nicht mehr. hab mal was darüber gelesen, dass dann jeder layer wie ein "document"-objekt behandelt werden muss. kann das vielleicht sein? und wenn ja... wie mach ich das?

@the real toolkit:

ich dachte eigentlich immer, dass man mit dem . vom oberen zum untergeordneten objekt kommt und dass "layer[1/2/n]"  einen array darstellt. oder hat sich da seit pascal *g* (laaang ist's her...  was geändert? naja, vielleicht stell ich die frage mal in einem anderen forum.

ciao, nino


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (13. September 2002)

du kanst pro document.all immer nur ein object ansprechen und seine status auslesen/verändern


----------



## en2k (14. September 2002)

ja, schon klar. das war jetzt nur auf die schreibweise bezogen...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (14. September 2002)

wenn du ein array erstellen willst musst du das so machen
new Array("1","2")


----------

